# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  solo por curiosidad

## six magic fingers

queridos amigos una buena forma de conocernos es saber que o como piensan, les voy a poner una pregunta no muy dificil y tal vez podamos encontrarnos en opiniones, podrian decirme ¿ porque hacen magia? un cordial abrazo. :001 005:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Por que me apetece y me divierte

Un saludo

----------


## Ming

Supongo que no es mi opinión la que esperas, pero te la doy porque creoq ue debería de preocuparme su respuesta:

*¿porque hacen magia?*
No lo se.

----------


## mayico

me divierte, y... egoistamente no solo la magia sino todo lo que hago en mis actuaciones, lo hago porque como humano egoista... necesito el calor del público.
es lo que tiene tener un autoestima bajito jejejeje.

mas sincero no puedo estar hoy... jeje

----------


## Iban

Sólo hay una respuesta posible: porque en el momento en el que dejemos de proponernos retos, estaremos muertos por dentro.

----------


## S. Alexander

La respuesta de Iban es el "por qué" que engloba todos los por qués, pero creo que preguntas algo más específico así que doy mi por qué... ¿por qué? porque quiero darlo  :001 302: 

Pues yo hago magia porque me apasiona, porque mi propia mente me lleva a pensar en ella, a idear cosas. ¿Has estado alguna vez enamorado? Pues el "por qué" de "por qué estás enamorado" es el "por qué" de por qué yo hago magia.

----------


## Magnano

Pues ahora que lo dices, vi a un camarero de un kebab de mi pueblo haciendo magia y me dió envidia de la mala, así que decidí hacerlo yo tambien

----------


## Blödhgarm

Supongo que el gusanillo de "venga va voy a empezar con la magia" nos ha empezado a todos primero viendola y disfrutando de ella.

A mi es lo que me paso. Y ahora me divierte, me entretiene y me encanta presentar efectos a gentes y ver sus caras, da una satisfacción... ( si es que hay cada uno!)

----------


## ignoto

Porque me pagan.
En realidad a mi la magia no me gusta nada de nada.

----------


## Némesis

> En realidad a mi la magia no me gusta nada de nada.


¡Mentira gorda!

----------


## Iban

Epera, que ya llegará algún otro que la diga más gorda: "porque con la magia ligo más".

:D

Ignoto, te van a crecer las orejas por mentiroso (y eso que te ahorras en orejas de goma).

----------


## Magnano

> En realidad a mi la magia no me gusta nada de nada.


Eso no te lo crees ni tu

----------


## Magnano

> Ignoto, te van a crecer las orejas por mentiroso (y eso que te ahorras en orejas de goma).


¿no era la nariz?

----------


## MagNity

Ingoto, te haremos un estirón de orejas!!!
por mi parte, viene de familia, además siempre me ha gustado dar felicidad, sorprender e imagino que es una forma de expresar el niño que llevo dentro (no estoy embarazado!!!) y por fuera,...claro...xD

----------


## Ming

> Iniciado por Ignoto
> 
> 
> _En realidad a mi la magia no me gusta nada de nada_
> 
> 
> _ ¡Mentira gorda!_


Pero que muy gorda  :117:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Porqué me gusta hacer feliz a la gente! Ver su sonrisa!

----------


## six magic fingers

EPA EPA EPA no me esscucharon (o leyeron ) aun!!! jejeej saben: siempre me gusto agradarle a la gente, cuanto a mas gente le agrades mas facil es tu dia a dia, tengo muchos ejemplos del dia a dia las maneras con las que empece a agradarle a la gente fue en principio una natural simpatia que traigo, no se me conoce enojado tengo siempre el mismo humor, despues llegaron las melodias y despues llego la magia, tengo la necesidad de trasmitir mi humor y que la gente lo trasmitaa sus vecinos,familia,compañeros y que todo el mundo ande con su mejor cara. mi maestro dijo una vez :"cuantos mas violines pongamos en manos de los niños habra mas violinistas y menos soldados"

----------


## Osk

Porque con la magia ligo más.

 :117:

----------


## Iban

> Porque con la magia ligo más.


Jajajaja... Ya tuvo que venir el cavernícola.

----------


## adri92

Lo de que con la magia se liga más no es del todo mentira eeh? xD Ahora bien... no se si se acercan más porque nos quieren acabar sacando el secreto, o porque les interesamos de verdad... (que lo dudo xDD)

Yo empecé... si no recuerdo mal, viendo a Copperfield en televisión (incluso logro recordar que era en Antena 3 dónde le hicieron un especial). A partir de ahí, ese gusanillo que todos llevamos dentro, me empezó a crecer... hasta convertirse en un enorme elefante jajaja, y me provocó, por tanto, un amor intenso a la magia =)

----------


## mayico

si adri, seguro que ese amor fue a la magia... ains... seguro que no te interesó copperfield?
juas jejeje, fuera coña, este hilo es un tanto cursi.

----------


## adri92

> si adri, seguro que ese amor fue a la magia... ains... seguro que no te interesó copperfield?
> juas jejeje, fuera coña, este hilo es un tanto cursi.


jajajajajajja que tio xDDD

pues ahora que lo dices... =$ nose nose jajajaj xD
jopee, no sabia que palabra poner en vez de "amor" xD

----------


## Osk

> Jajajaja... Ya tuvo que venir el cavernícola.


Y no lo he puesto antes porque estaba cazando mamuts, jajajaja.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo lo hago por que me divierte, el dia que no me lo pase bien lo dejo.




Bueno, depende lo que me paguen me lo pienso  :001 302:

----------


## ALi

A mi me gusta hacer magia porque es una afición que me llena mucho, además el ambiente y la gente es muy especial. Y es fabuloso sacarle sonrisas de alucine a la gente, y a la vez disfrutar estudiándola (cosa que no siempre pasa estudiando otras cosas jejeje)! 
Y porque ver magia me flipa tanto como hacerla!

----------


## diverland

De toda la vida me encanto, pero un Agua y Aceite que me hicieron en las narizes hace muy poquito, desperto al monstruo!!! si es que..NO SE PUEDE HACER MASSS LENTOOOO!!!!

----------


## Lukan

Por pura diversión!!!! Por qué juegan los niños? ...a qué huelen las nubes?....Espera q se me a vuelto a ir...

----------


## Queen of Hearts

Y por qué canta un pájaro...

Anthony de Mello, 'El canto del pájaro'

----------


## MagDani

Me gusta, me divierte y sobre todo me gusta ver como los demás expresan su asombro su risa.

Mi hijo pequeño ( de 4 años) no para de hacerme trucos )coge un caramelo y se lo cambia de mano o se lo come y dice que ha desaparecido) me imita y eso me llena.

----------


## Biondi

Por que tengo ganas de hacer magia, si no tengo ganas no lo hago.
y es hacerle un favor al mundo, "El mundo quiere ser engañado, pues engañemosle."

----------


## Pesuke

A mi lo que me apasiona de la magia es poder regalar capacidad de asombro cosa que los adultos van perdiendo a lo largo de su vida, digo "van" porque no me considero adulto, maduro si, pero adulto no. Es algo asi como regalar dinero, ilusiona, hace bien, enriquece y entretiene. Por otro lado lo hago porque disfruto haciendolo y disfruto cuando algun chulillo ve mis juegos y deja de ser chulillo para ser él mismo y caer en la tentación de preguntar "como has hecho eso" y me encanta responderle que todo se lo ha imaginado él, que yo lo único que hice fue despertarle esa imaginación, ja!! pasa de ser chulillo a ser un cachorrito sumiso, Jijijijijijijij

----------

